# Bachlauf auf der Dachterrasse...



## claudi-i (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo an alle !

Ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Thema "Bachlauf auf der Dachterrasse". Ich bin Neuling auf diesem Gebiet, und habe jetzt zufällig dieses Forum entdeckt. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand einige Tipps geben...

Also, ich leg einfach mal los: Meine Dachterrasse ist ca. 40 qm groß, Süd-West Seite - also ab Mittag volle Sonne. Da ich Wasser in jeglicher Form liebe (habe ein Aquarium, mehrere kleine Brunnen im Haus, ein Miniteich auf der Dachterrasse etc.), möchte ich das Plätschern von Wasser auch gerne auf meiner Terrasse genießen. Mir fehlen nur noch Ideen, wie man mein Vorhaben umsetzen könnte. Ist das überhaupt umsetzbar ?  

Ich gucke mal, ob ich ein Foto von meiner Dachterasse einstellen kann, damit man sich mal eine grobe Vorstellung machen kann.

Ich wäre "super-dankbar" über Vorschläge... 

Grüße vom Neu-Einsteiger...
Claudi-i


----------



## jochen (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf auf der Dachterrasse...*

Hallo Claudi,

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum,

wie du schon geschrieben hast hier fehlen die Bilder um sich ein Bild zu machen... ,  ansonsten fällt mir zu diesen Thema Matze (Steingarnele) ein der ähnlich deinen Vorstellungen gebaut hat.

Vielleicht meldet er sich ja hier mit einer netten Antwort...: 

viel Spaß hier bei uns, wirst sehen wenn du Bilder einstellst bekommst du deine Tipps....so hoffe ich doch.


----------

